

Ask HN: Blockchain: Is now a good time for smart contracts? - cryptograph

Hello Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;m a young entrepreneur and programmer. I go to HN more than 10x a day to keep up with new libraries and startups, and to stay relevant. I&#x27;m addicted to the viewing of a huge number of posts that get added daily to this site.<p>I&#x27;m posting on HN today to see if the project I&#x27;ve been working on for the last year is relevant in today&#x27;s tech and consumer climate.<p>I have gained a growing interest over the past years in Bitcoin and it&#x27;s blockchain, especially with recent news from Nasdaq regarding their planned prototyping of some sort of exchange system utilizing the blockchain.<p>As smart contracts are noted as being the &quot;game changer&quot; that the blockchain brings with it, I was curious how many of you had an actual interest in this space. Have you tried playing with smart contracts? Have you any thoughts regarding how the idea of smart contracts could change or supplement various business processes?<p>I&#x27;m really seeking to validate and scope out the market of the idea and driving force behind my new startup, Contracted (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;contracted.bitmountainfund.com).<p>I&#x27;ve been running BitMountain Asset Management (a quite small algo-based investment shop in NC, USA), but I&#x27;ve been seeing more and more of my time and interest being spent on my new startup Contracted, and the coolness and innovation it would add to the world of Bitcoin technologies.<p>I&#x27;m interested in what you all have to say regarding the &quot;smart contracts&quot; space and my questions above.<p>Thank you for your feedback on this question.
======
aminok
In my opinion, the more esoteric uses of the blockchain, like using it as a
platform for smart contracts, will require a very large investment of time to
realize, but have practically limitless potential to advance the world and
create new revenue sources.

